# broken warp 9



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

I need a little bit of help. I'm having trouble with my motor. Im pretty sure it is dead but I need some opinions.

With the motor on my bench when I apply 12volts the motor turns intermittently. It turns about 1/4 of a turn the pauses and turns a 1/4 and pauses etc..... 

The shaft turns smoothly when no power is applied. I think one, more of the field coils has burned out, but I'm not sure. Any ideas?

Is this something that I can fix myself?

Thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Lordwacky said:


> Is this something that I can fix myself?


If you have to ask, probably not.

Throw up some photos for a start. Can you pull the armature?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

*continuity check?*

S1 to S2 would check the field winding. This symptom has shown up on other threads, and it was a burnt-open coil loop on the armature winding right at the sharp edge of the lamination stack.


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

major said:


> If you have to ask, probably not.
> 
> Throw up some photos for a start. Can you pull the armature?


I'll pull the armature this weekend and post some pics. I was holding off because I
I wanted some opinions before I tore into it. I'm reasonably adept mechanicaly (I did build my EV) however rewinding a motor is a bit more than I want to bite off at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I took the motor apart this morning. I have posted some videos on YouTube/ If you guys have ideas on what I should be looking for I would appreciate it.

video of the motor running: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM6r-KXk3Dw
video of the field coils: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY8a2bMRAMw
video of the Armature: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYBzX16LVf4
video of the brushes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy_LO_Zj_Mw

thanks!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Lordwacky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I took the motor apart this morning. I have posted some videos on YouTube/ If you guys have ideas on what I should be looking for I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Hi wacky,

Looks like that spot on the armature is worse than you think. The evidence I see from the vid tells me you need to take the armature to a motor repair shop where they can properly test it. For starters, is it grounded? Test continuity from any comm bar to the steel. 

major


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

major said:


> Hi wacky,
> 
> Looks like that spot on the armature is worse than you think. The evidence I see from the vid tells me you need to take the armature to a motor repair shop where they can properly test it. For starters, is it grounded? Test continuity from any comm bar to the steel.
> 
> major


I assumed so well. I tested the armature more yesterday. There is continuity from the comm bars to the steel of the shaft. So, yep a motor repair shop is in my future. I'm assuming that this should be a straight forward fix for them.


----------

